# Warped Fiberglass Exterior Doors?



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Tom Struble said:


> easier to shim without the brick..


True, didn't think about that


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Plus, why would you want to take it off after you hang it when a framing hammer pops it right off with some good swings - much easier than prying it off. Just part of prepping the door for install.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

So why are you taking it off after you install it? If it's installed, what's left to do...?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> So why are you taking it off after you install it? If it's installed, what's left to do...?


Most of the time, stock brickmold isn't the right molding.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

hdavis said:


> Most of the time, stock brickmold isn't the right molding.



Around here it is... I've never seen anything different that I can recall. Even on million dollar homes (both that I've been in). But that makes sense for sure if you're switching the trim.

Just curious what trim you'd be using in its place?


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> So why are you taking it off after you install it? If it's installed, what's left to do...?


Take it off to put on PVC brickmold, comes off easy after install because they are usually shorter pieces that are finger jointed together. If molding is on, door won't fall inside, level hinge side, throw in a trim nail top and bottom to hold it and then shim on inside. Get door all installed and then pull molding to install PVC. 

How I was taught years ago, didn't think much about it.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Around here it is... I've never seen anything different that I can recall. Even on million dollar homes (both that I've been in). But that makes sense for sure if you're switching the trim.
> 
> Just curious what trim you'd be using in its place?


I rarely use the stock brickmolding anymore, in fact it goes straight to the trash because I know I will never use again and have a bunch already in my building. I usually can get customer to upgrade to PVC trim


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

brhokel606 said:


> I rarely use the stock brickmolding anymore, in fact it goes straight to the trash because I know I will never use again and have a bunch already in my building. I usually can get customer to upgrade to PVC trim



That makes sense. We don't really install many exterior doors. Install plenty of PVC brick on repair work though.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Around here it is... I've never seen anything different that I can recall. Even on million dollar homes (both that I've been in). But that makes sense for sure if you're switching the trim.
> 
> Just curious what trim you'd be using in its place?


Not many brick homes here, so various wood trim, mostly over 3" on the older houses. There are some I've seen with brickmold in place with wood siding, but those would be considered more like a shack.

I guess I'll tool around some new developments and see if something has changed, but I've installed 0 doors with the stock brickmold.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

hdavis said:


> Not many brick homes here, so various wood trim, mostly over 3" on the older houses. There are some I've seen with brickmold in place with wood siding, but those would be considered more like a shack.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll tool around some new developments and see if something has changed, but I've installed 0 doors with the stock brickmold.



That's funny. Brick moulding is the norm here if the home is brick, wood, hard board, vinyl, anything.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Why not just order the door with pvc brick mould if you're replacing it anyway?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

slowsol said:


> Why not just order the door with pvc brick mould if you're replacing it anyway?



We've installed a full pvc jamb and brick door once.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i have too.it's still easier without the ex casing installed,helps with cross leg,also can put flashing tape to the jamb covering the gap


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> So why are you taking it off after you install it? If it's installed, what's left to do...?



If the framing is out you can't pull the door jamb in if need be to get the slab to fit tight to the weatherstripping.

I can't even remember the last time I put in a door and didn't have to tweak the jamb in or out to get it to close evenly all the way around.
If you have the brickmoulding attached you waste time having to pry the brickmoulding away after the fact.

Based on the OP's photo that door is gapped at the top of the latch side close to 1/2".
Pull the bottom corner of the hinge jamb in 1/4" and pull the top corner of the latch jamb in 1/4" and the slab will now shut evenly all the way down the weatherstrip.
This is assuming that OP did verify that the slab was not actually warped.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> We've installed a full pvc jamb and brick door once.


I hate those jambs.
It's like trying to set a rubberband.:laughing:


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

slowsol said:


> Why not just order the door with pvc brick mould if you're replacing it anyway?


I always order any exterior doors with rot free jambs and brick mould, not necessarily PVC. But I hardly do any exterior work.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> We've installed a full pvc jamb and brick door once.


All the doors on my own house have full wrapped composite jambs. They are pretty sturdy. 




Tom Struble said:


> i have too.it's still easier without the ex casing installed,helps with cross leg,also can put flashing tape to the jamb covering the gap


I agree. While I love built in exterior casing on windows, I have grown to dislike it on doors. The other reason being is that the casing stops flush with the sill. If I'm setting a door, I would rather case down to the step, deck, stoop, porch, whatever and then run the kick between the casing instead of running a kick under both sides of the casing.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> If I'm setting a door, I would rather case down to the step, deck, stoop, porch, whatever and then run the kick between the casing instead of running a kick under both sides of the casing.


I'll do the same.


----------



## darthdude (Dec 30, 2012)

There's been a lot of good advice tossed around for fixing the door, so I will leave that topic alone. I will say though, that maybe some of you should make friends with some of the better handymen in your area. There's a pretty good one around here who has kicked us jobs that are out of his comfort zone several times...... None of us know everything.


----------

